
Hacked in Translation – From Subtitles to Complete Takeover - TheGuyWhoCodes
http://blog.checkpoint.com/2017/05/23/hacked-in-translation/
======
gaia
More info, since the article is light on actual information on the
vulnerability: [http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-8314](http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-
bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-8314) (points to
[https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc/pull/12024/commits/35cfe35608b1...](https://github.com/xbmc/xbmc/pull/12024/commits/35cfe35608b15335ef21d798947fceab3f47c8d7))

